# KM12VC is odd-sized for Rockler table?



## badpacket (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi All,

Happened across the RW on PBS, and felt the undeniable urge to get a router. I'm a complete novice, however I do want to try my hand at some home renovations, and aquarium stand making. 
So, I did some searching and finally decided to go with the Hitachi KM12VC with fixed and plunge base set. I know it should be pretty easy to build a router table, however at this point I would prefer to spend the $$ and get a good one from Rockler so that I can simply start playing with the router instead of making a table, since it seems as though there are so many options to take into consideration. 
According to the Rockler rep I talked too, the KM12VC requires the Rockler #2 table, and the blank plate. I thought I read somewhere, or that it was mentioned that the PC690 base is the same as the Hitachi. I'll probably call Rockler back and try to talk to another rep, however was hoping maybe someone here might have the same router and could either disprove the need for the larger plate/table, or suggest another mid-range table that would be close to plug and play.

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Most of the posts here about the KM12VC are mine and yes the mounting hole pattern is the same as the PC690's. The problem in more then one case is that the "other" Hitachi router is often thought of when you here the M12...... Rockler now sells the M12SC so you could ask what plate to get for that..... there part no. 29321.

I don't have the rockler system so I can't comment on it but in the catalog the package 1 has the PC 690 listed so that should work fine and I see it is cheaper.... by $20.

I really like this router and got the kit about 10-11 months ago then over the summer picked up another one but since I had the kit I save a few $ and went with the M12VC, then just after Christmas I purchase my third one, again the M12VC. I got it for a really good price so my router needs are covered for a while... Picked up a spare base off e-bay for $10 about a week ago to mount to my horzontal table full time. Now I just have to wait for warmer weather to get routing again.

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine.

Ed


----------



## badpacket (Jan 28, 2006)

Ed, thanks for the clarification. On the Rocker site, the #1 table is $129, the #2 table is $179, enough for a starter set of Holbren bits at least. 
Thanks again, looks like I can order exactly the table I want today!

Cheers,

Fred


----------



## badpacket (Jan 28, 2006)

badpacket said:


> Ed, thanks for the clarification. On the Rocker site, the #1 table is $129, the #2 table is $179, enough for a starter set of Holbren bits at least.
> Thanks again, looks like I can order exactly the table I want today!
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Weird, home machine showed it for $129 the other day, and it clears cookies/cache on every start-up/shut-down too.... Oh well.


----------



## badpacket (Jan 28, 2006)

*Swap KM12VC ?*

I just found the box for the KM12VC, and since I haven't used it yet, I'm seriously thinking of returning it and going with the fixed only for the table. 
Over on the Ryobi forum, a number of folks have indicated that the KM12VC while a nice 2 base unit, is a bit of a pain to change bits, requires 2 wrenches instead of 1 with a detente(?), and have suggested a table only fixed base. 

They got me thinking when mentioned needing to pull the router out to change bits, etc. My only experience is watching Router Workshop, thought that was sort of the way it was done, 2 wrenches, and lifting out the router with the plate???

OK, potential flame-fest question, and I am now back to first base.
I would like a router (fixed) for table use. I expect 2.25hp is more than adequate. I will be ordering the Rockler #1 table package, so need something that will work with that table, at leat preferably.
Would like bit changing easy, however could also go with the Jacob's PowerCollet http://www.popularwoodworking.com/features/router1_new.html here.
Soft-start would be nice too.

Can't remember which router review was happy that the power switch was lighted, or had power to it.

If you had to do it over again, and wanted to spend close to $100 for a table-only router, what would you suggest?

Appreciate everyone's help, please keep me from buy a top of the line Bosch, or HarborFreight......


----------

